# No preloaded Avatars, huh ?



## MostlyWater (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## jkath (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi MostlyWater - sorry, no preloads, but we're happy to see you here


----------



## sattie (Jul 8, 2008)

This is the make your own avatar!!!  Have fun with it and welcome to DC!


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 9, 2008)

Okay, that's fine.


----------

